# Great little products



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

What type of tool or products have people on the site found tha makes life easier or you would recommend? I found some great LED lights that have magnets I use for flashing lights. Always curious. Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the LED lights as well and use them for the same thing. I also found some really good penetrating oil called Gibbs . It works very well. I have to think some for some others


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

digital camera... a couple of shots before I tear things apart helps my old brain remember how to put it back together!


----------



## NEhay (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't know if this applies to this thread, but one thing that saves knuckels is having a small square hay hook stored up by the knotter on the big baler. Use it to pull up the knotter in the event of a mis-tie. The handle really gives you something to pull on when a bunch of twine is wedged in the twine disc. Pretty handy and saves alot of swearing!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For folks who don't have a bandsaw, I keep a piece of 6x6x 3/8" angle iron around thats a foot long. When cutting box tubing, angle iron or even flat stock, drop that piece of angle iron over the material and use the square end of it for a cutting guide. Beats using a square and soap stone to mark a line on four sides of a tube.

The hand scrubs in the little tub are wonderful as well. Almost like big baby wipes, they'll take off any grime that the gel hand cleaners will.


----------

